# 2017 Card Exchange!



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, it's that time again! Okay, so technically, I'm a day early, but I had to something while I'm waiting for my victim....

Get your stamps, envelopes, and creativity ready! Prepare yourself for amused or irritated looks from your local postal person!

Just PM anybody in this thread that mentions their willingness to exchange cards - that gives you a chance to exchange mailing information.

It's probably a good idea to mention in your posting if you have any limits, like if you're only budgeted for 20 cards, or if you can't mail out of your country.

Don't forget to mail them in a timely manner, especially if you're mailing out of the country. Personally, I have to aim for middle-to-last week of September for my cards - THIS gal is going to Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando this year during the next to last week of September, and the haunt that I work at opens to the public a couple of days after I come back from it. So yeah, to say it'll be hectic is an understatement.....

Homemade, store-bought, combination of the two - it doesn't matter, as long as it's sent with care and consideration to your fellow Halloween enthusiasts!

Let the PMing commence!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will send anywhere, no limit! 

Can't wait to spread the Halloween joy to the postal system!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in. One of the highlights of the year. No limit, and will send anywhere. 
Looking forward to sharing all those Halloween wishes.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yay! I love the card exchange! I can do 30 for now, I'll send anywhere.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I literally looked earlier to see of this was posted. I love all the Halloween cards and am so excited. Right now, I have a limit of 30-40 and will mail to anywhere.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been looking forward to this! No limit and will send anywhere.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!!


No limit but US only


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in please!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_I'm late in joining this - just seeing this thread. I had a very unexpected and unpleasant move recently and lost about 90% of my Halloween things. I need a pick me up! Halloween cards would make me smile. _


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in ! No limit & will send anywhere!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. Limit 30, will send anywhere.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in! no limit for now, will send anywhere


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Halloween card exchange*

I'm getting a jump on my card making while waiting for the official thread to go up. Anyone else getting excited?!? This is one of my favorite things about the fall season. I still have all my cards from past years and I love looking back on them and seeing who I've exchanged with. I'm hoping to get my cards out fairly early this year as we are headed to Disneyland for the Halloween party the last week of September. I hope to have them sent out before we go!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

kmeyers already started the official card exchange thread. pm me if you would like to exchange cards


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been looking for it, can't believe I missed it! Thanks for letting me know! And yes I will be messaging you to exchange cards!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm most definitely in! No limits but US only. Already getting started on my cards! I will start sending pms tonight. Please pm me also if you want to exchange! I love getting all the cards!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!!! Got my pumpkin stamps , plenty to go around
Will send thru out the states and Canada 
No limit


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !!! I so look forward to this exchange 
Was asking stinkerbell when it would be up 
We do the small exchanges thru the year to get us amped up for the great pumpkin card exchange


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, think I've replied to every pm and sent requests to everyone else. If I missed anyone, let me know. Still no limit and will send anywhere!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm In Again. I am in again 40 is now my top number any where!!!!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Love taking part last year no limit will send anywhere but please note im in the Uk England pm me if you would like to exchange


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm in. Looks like fun. PM me. I should limit to 40. (don't live near a store)


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay !! More pumpkin stamps to put on cards
Pumpkins will be invading mail boxes every where this fall


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in!!! So excited its finally time again for Halloween cards! Will send anywhere and no limit


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is every one ! Got lots of cards to send


----------



## scaryjennjenn (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm interested but I"m a newbie to this!! I'm willing to send anywhere - 20 is my limit.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where us Every one???
Lots of cards to send 
Canada , uk anywhere over the pond


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi hallowmas ... some of us were still outside playing in the fading summer sun. 

Add me in again!! I'll do as many people that want a card from me! I'll do overseas as well.

I have some of your addresses already from last year, so if everyone I sent cards to previously doesn't mind, I'm already adding you to my list this year. Please let me know if you had a change of address though. If you need my address again let me know. 

I'll be PMing the names I haven't mailed to before with my info.








Yeah! I smell Halloween coming!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm in - this looks like fun, 
I'm in the UK and guess my limit will be 20 seen as this is my first time and our card stores here don't often have Halloween cards  So I may make some of my own!!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

SpookySpoof said:


> I'm in - this looks like fun,
> I'm in the UK and guess my limit will be 20 seen as this is my first time and our card stores here don't often have Halloween cards  So I may make some of my own!!


Great to see somebody else from the UK welcome looking forward to swapping with you


----------



## HollyJollyJackolantern (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm new to this, but I LOVE making cards, and would like to share this experience with someone!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

grrr just realized I sent messages to people who I've already replied to. sorry guys! I got so excited... I love making and sending these cards


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay!!! More peeps from across the pond
And newbies too
Got lots of stamps , global stamps too


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

WhooHoo! It's that time of the year again. I better get busy creating.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness I'm a day late and a dollar short on this one. YES we're in. unlimited in the US sorry only 5 overseas this year.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I can send anywhere and no limit. Loved the exchange last year and look forward to it this year.

UPDATE

sent pm's to all up to me  So excited because this year I am trying my hand at homemade cards. I just need to remember where on the flash drive I put the template-lol


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay now they are coming out of the woods
More cards to send


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Hahaha!  I rather enjoy the woods


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I got everyone so far... Already have my cards designed. Frog and I have my bucket list trip on the books to Salem MA the first past of Oct so I want to have as many done as possible so I can have them post marked from either Salem or Sleepy Hollow... on of our side trip stops.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Once we get our Tesla model 3 
Salem is on the road trip list
Where is everyone ?
Got lots of cards to send


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog and I love to road trip and as I'm sure anyone on this thread knows we are taphophiles... who knew there was a name for having a passion or enjoyment for cemeteries and those who often photograph graveyards, take gravestone rubbing (BIGGGG NO NO it actually does damage to the stones), records epitaphs or has an interest in famous deaths. 

So road trips always involve visiting cemeteries along the way. BOY do I have a list for our upcoming road trip to Salem. Will count myself lucky to see a third of my list. Expect LOTS of new photos for future card exchanges.


----------



## Yenkala3110 (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm good for unlimited and anywhere. Spread the Cheer!!! I'm new to this brought into by KMeyer1313!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Yenkala3110 said:


> I'm good for unlimited and anywhere. Spread the Cheer!!! I'm new to this brought into by KMeyer1313!!


for some reason you aren't receiving messages... I just tried to pm you


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahhh, it's good to see this thread up....it means that Halloween is fast approaching, and that my seasonal nemesis 'Summer' shall soon be retiring. (both are most welcome developments)

Anyhoo, the family and I are back in this year, and will set an initial low-bar threshold of 35 cards in the US. This should ensure we can comfortably deliver on time (I usually target shipping the 1st of October). 

Hooray for cards! 

*** Update- we've hit our limit, and cards are leaving the station on Thursday, 10/5 ***


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Yenkala3110 said:


> I'm good for unlimited and anywhere. Spread the Cheer!!! I'm new to this brought into by KMeyer1313!!



I can't PM you either. We need to private message you with our addresses if you want to participate. PM me yours and I'll send you one in return.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay!!!! More peeps


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum for a few days but believe I have replied to everyone's pm. If I haven't replied to you, just send me a reminder. Still open for lots more and think I have my card idea figured out.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

While looking to see if they added any new Halloweenie like Stamps to the collection I noticed they have added new eclipse stamp with some kinds of heat ink that goes from a black moon to a photo of a lighted moon when you touch it... kinda cool. Noticed they also added Disney villains to the collection. While not halloweenie I might nab a bunch for my other holiday card exchanges here.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> Once we get our Tesla model 3
> Salem is on the road trip list
> Where is everyone ?
> Got lots of cards to send


It does seem very quiet. May over the next week it'll pick up.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yenkala3110 said:


> I'm good for unlimited and anywhere. Spread the Cheer!!! I'm new to this brought into by KMeyer1313!!


you have your settings set to not receiving so if you'd like to exchange pm me your addy


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Booo,booboo
Shriek, boo
Where is everyone?


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Where is eveyone


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woot! I think I'm caught up on PMs to everyone so far.....time to get busy!

I learned my lesson last year....don't use black envelopes, even with white labels. Apparently blows my local post office's mind! I had to resend so many!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay everyone I am coming off the worst weekend of my life. Sorry if I have left anyone hanging but I am back together and working on my cards. The following are the addresses I have.
Pumpkinking 30
Nicolita 3
Lukewa
lizzyborden
halloweeeiner
julianne
gigglefairy
lisa 48317
a little bit scary
gloomycat
dee14399
Hallowmas boo kitty
hostesswith the mostess
saki girl
JoanneB.
scarygrandma
nobodyowens
stinkebell n frog prince
shadow panther
tropical jewel shadow solder
If anyone else wants to exchange please PM me.

Thank for you patients
Skullie


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had a rough one. Hope it gets better.

Your list looks just like mine except I've not heard back from Giggle Fairy... 

List still looks a little lean for the the BIG card exchange hope more decide to join the fun.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Join the fun, lots of stamps


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in this year...my favorite thing!!! Will send anywhere--no limit.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps coming out if the woods 
Lots of cards and stamps , some for over the pond too


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog stopped in to pick up some of the new stamps, no eclipse stamps, the guy heard they sold out fast and are being resold on ebay for ridiculous prices. Did have the Disney Villains. Will save those for the other card exchanges thoughout the year. I really really want to see them reissue the Universal Monster stamps. They did them a long time ago but I think it's time for a reissue.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If I haven't sent you a pm to exchange feel free to pm me, but I think I have everyone so far


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys! I finally came out of my lurking mode now that it's September. I look forward to the card exchange every year so of course I'm throwing it out there that I am in again this year. I will be making cards this time around so I will commit to do 20 cards for now. I am willing to mail anywhere. Just PM me if you're up for exchanging cards with me this year. FYI I will attempt to have my cards mailing out sometime the first week of October.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo I am up to 23 people with some who haven't replied. I am so excited to be making cards this year. I am planning on mailing the first week of October. I really need to get my card tree made so I can get last years on it along with this years.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so excited, I have a box full of addressed cards ready to go, I will be sending them at the end of September. Still haven't heard from everyone that I sent messages to and I still have plenty of cards for more folks.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! Hope I'm not too late, but I'm up for exchanging cards! Can commit to 10 people anywhere in the world  Feel free to PM me if interested (if I don't get to you first!)

Will most likely be sending them out around the end of September.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peep are arriving


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm late to the game but I'm in! I try to stick to 20, USA.

I'll start PMing people. I've done this the past 3-4 years but this time I have moved so I've got a new postman to annoy!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I always ponder what my postal person thinks when several times a year I get Creepy Spooky Halloweenie like mail. But then I'm sure they get it after all for Halloween I have a cemetery set up next to the mailbox.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Stinkerbell- I know what you mean. My previous mail person seemed to get a kick out of it. The guy in the new location appears to be old and grumpy. After only living there 24 hours, he knocked on the door to inform us that we didn't have a mailbox. In the whole moving/unpacking frenzy- it took almost a week to get a mailbox up. He came by once more during that time to "remind me". I know- dude!! I'm working on it!! Making sure we unpacked the coffeemaker and my shoes was a higher priority.

I digress.

Has anyone tried to order the jack-o-lantern stamps from usps.com? I ran into a an issue last year where they rejected my paypal payment. I tried to place an order yesterday and it rejected my payment method again this year- which was a credit card. There is nothing wrong with the card either. I just would rather pay the shipping fee and buy online. I don't want to go to the post office with the creepy guy again!!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Pumpkin215 I had the same problem except that PayPal stated that they paid the USPS, my bank said the funds were still there, I sent the USPS a email about where are my stamps they called back, told them about PayPal for some reason PayPal did not send the money to the USPS. So I just ordered them from the website without PayPal. I bought 250 worth or stamps


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Last year I had trouble with my login & such with the USPS site. But it only took 1 email & a couple days  and they fixed it so I could order my stamps. I only ordered 4 or 5 books! 

I should check my stash. I know have have plenty of stamps.....but just how many H'ween ones? idk.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If I haven't exchanged addresses with you please pm me. I think I have sent to everyone and responded to everyone but if I haven't.......


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't order stamps online nor go to the PO. Frog made nice with the guy at the shipping store in the strip mall next to his shop and he gets the stamps for him. 

I know what you mean about the grumpy mail person. We have one currently the even if I am standing at the mailbox will NOT hand me the mail but insists on putting it in the mailbox and watching me take it out again. Just a few months ago we had a load of sand and gravel dropped off for a weekend of digging a trench to have city water brought up to the house. All the delivery person did was moan about the stuff being in her way to get to the box and it better get moved soon. The paper guy didn't have a problem getting the AM paper in the paperbox just under the mailbox but apparently the mail person was... Go figure. 

I think I've heard from everyone if I missed you let me know. DId a test print of my design and it looks good... Never looks like it doesn't on the computer screen hence the reason this time I did a test before printing them all... Of course this time they pretty much do. 

I'm holding off sending my cards off till early Oct so they can get either a Salem Mass or Sleepy Hollow NY postmark to make it a little more special.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

So in pulling out my supplies I ran across my shoe box full of previous years cards and the little journal/scrap book I started to make of some of the cards I've received over the years. Can't believe I have a couple from back in 2011. Guess I have been at this for longer than I thought. Like I said before though, this has become a much looked forward to annual tradition for me now. Sorry I'm still not the best at making these cards, but it's that thought that counts right?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party this year - is it too late to join?
I can do 20, US only!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Always room for more peeps
My greetings will head out the last week of October for the peeps in the states
For those a across the pond I'll mail those in early October
Hoping all our Florida friends are safe


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I PM'ed everyone. Have one or two that didn't respond. Let me know if I missed you!

I can't find my Halloween rubber stamps after moving this past May! I've torn the new house apart and nothing. Hubby thinks I'm crazy but I KNOW there was an entire bag of leftover stickers from last year, about a dozen stamps and ink pads. I'm so bummed because as soon as I buy new ones- they are going to turn up.

Crud. Everyone sends such beautiful cards in this group and while I can't keep up- I do my best with what I have. And now I can't even find that................

You are all going to be suck with a Notary Stamp because that is the only one on my desk right now! I'll make all the Halloween cards "official".


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

It's getting closer now better make up my mind on what my design will be can't wait


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

woo hoo my first card arrived. TY Scary Grandma, I love it. That is so cool how it pops out.

Mine will be going out the first week of October


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our first card arrived today! Thank you Scary Grandma!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

AsH-1031 said:


> So in pulling out my supplies I ran across my shoe box full of previous years cards and the little journal/scrap book I started to make of some of the cards I've received over the years. Can't believe I have a couple from back in 2011. Guess I have been at this for longer than I thought. Like I said before though, this has become a much looked forward to annual tradition for me now. Sorry I'm still not the best at making these cards, but it's that thought that counts right?
> 
> View attachment 468569


It's absolutely the thought that counts!  I have every card since I've been doing this and love your journal idea!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven't opened it yet but we have gotten Scary Grandma's card. Will be sending ours out about the first week of Oct. But no worries if you've not joined in yet I still have plenty of room on my list.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you scary grandma for the wonderful card
Mine will be going out week before Halloween
For those over the pond I Will have those sent by early october


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - been away with work but think I have caught up with all messages. 
Anyone else from the UK?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince I can't wait to see what post mark I get. Either one will be so special to me.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got lots of stamps any more peeps
Global stamps as well to send over the pond


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

What a cool scrapbook Ash-1031! I still have a lot of my cards from previous years saved too....I always say I'm going to hang them up and decorate with them.....maybe this year I'll actually get to be able to do it!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have all the cards from all the exchanges over the years. I do bring out the Halloween ones I staple them on ribbons and dangle them off the sides of my witch's potion bottle shelves at our event. It adds that festive touch like hanging Christmas cards. Heck witches exchange holiday greets too don't they.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've got 23 people on my list! I will be sending out my cards before our Disneyland trip at the end of September. Still have lots more cards if anyone wants to exchange. Also please message me if you join later, I will still have cards to send out after we get back. Just hoping to get the majority mailed before our trip.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I keep all the cards a from the card exchanges that we do here on the forum, I keep them up until the next one and then end with the krampus exchange
I put all the cards in a box , I also have my Halloween address book full of halloweenpeeps from the past


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I keep them all too hallowmas. Halloween exchange and vampy valentines. I just love them all!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll be starting on my cards Saturday
The folks over the pond will go out in early October
Peeps in the states will be last week of October to arrive in time for the magic night


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi SpookySpoof

UK here too and if it isn't too late would love to sign up for this. I'm happy to send anywhere but will probably limit it to 20 - 25 max as a newbie at this.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Great to see another UK member


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

TropicalJewel said:


> WhooHoo! It's that time of the year again. I better get busy creating.


Tried to PM you, but got this message:

TropicalJewel has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I have been working on my cards and noticed I still have some space on my list so if anyone is newly joined or hasn't already asked or been asked to exchange cards with me I would be happy to do so. Just shoot me a message. Love this tradition and look forward to it each year!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks kmeyer. I keep every card I get in a special shoebox but started last year to work on a scrapbook/journal of some of the cards I have gotten. It really has become a favorite Halloween tradition for me thanks to all you guys on the forum. 



kmeyer1313 said:


> What a cool scrapbook Ash-1031! I still have a lot of my cards from previous years saved too....I always say I'm going to hang them up and decorate with them.....maybe this year I'll actually get to be able to do it!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay another Halloween peep from across the pond
Really enjoy this card exchange and all the small ones we do to lead up to this great pumpkin exchange


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

If you have been sitting on the broomstick pondering if you want to join is PLEASE do. We'll be leaving on our cross country trip next week and if you want to have then coveted Salem Ma postmark on your card from me will need your info sooner then later. 

I will certainly send to late comers after we get back but it won't have that great Salem MA postmark.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Oh my! I'm late to the game this year! I'm from Canada and willing to send wherever. I hope to exchange with some of the same ghouls and gals that I have been for the last few years! Newbies also welcome,lol.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Still got plenty of stamps and cards to make and send 
Welcome to those across the pond


----------



## Cwikhart (Aug 23, 2015)

I want in!

Finances are a little tight and this is my first card exchange so I will start out with a limit of 10 and US only please. 

Can't wait to see the creativity I know and love out of this group!


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I am so late on this again! I will do one again! 


Scratch that! I still have your address in my inbox!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!! It's great to "see" you all again! 

I'm excited about the card exchange 

I think I messaged everyone but if I missed anyone and you would like to exchange cards please send me a message!

No limit and will mail anywhere!


----------



## GlendaleHalloweenStore (Sep 22, 2017)

Great! Card exchange...


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay more peeps


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello again Halloween friends, I will put myself down for 20 to start. (Maybe more, we'll see) Happy 1st day of Autumn!

*Edit: I also wanted to add I will send anywhere too.*


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice to see some more meat...arrr people join in. So many more have come for the fun I just had to order a few more prints to make my cards. I usually order enough to have a couple of extra to keep not this time needed more. 

I think I've PM everyone if I missed you please PM me. If you want that coveted Salem Mass postmark on the envelope PM me before Tuesday to ensure I have enough cards in my luggage to drop them into the PO in Salem. 

We leave on our cross country road trip that evening.... over 3,000 miles one way, Seattle to Salem can't get more cross country then that. Going to be visiting LOTS of cemeteries along the way. New photos for future card exchanges.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay I'm trying to go back through the thread and offer to exchange with people who have posted. Please forgive me if I've sent you double messages, I've been getting some weird errors, so I am so very sorry if you get duplicate or more messages, I don't know whats going through or not.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok Sorry for posting AGAIN but I believe I have sent everyone in this thread exchange request. I went over 20...well as the youngins say,
YOLO. The Halloween spirit took me LOL

If I sent you two messages, I am sorry.

If you're already full, I'd still like to send you a card even if you can't send one back! 

So yes and anyone else joining, I'm just gonna keep it open, I'll update if I reach a limit. I'm really excited. I got a wax sealing kit for this years and a pumpkin stamp!  



*Hostesswiththemostess and Tropical Jewel your inboxes are full*


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh fun a wax seal. I have some sealing wax in my craft room. Got it to "seal" potion bottles but forget I have it, still in there somewhere. 

Got the pumpkin stamps Yiks this card exchange will nearly wipe them out hope they have more at the postage store LOL... Also have the full moon international stamps and picked up some of the Disney Villains stamps for the none Halloween card exchanges. 

Cards are nearly ready... I'll take a few extra in case while on the road should anyone joins in after we leave.

We'll have someone here to take care of the fur and feathered babies and collect the mail so don't worry if I don't thank you for any cards that might arrive before we get home. If you PM me after tuesday it might be more then a few days before I get back to you as internet might be spotty from the road.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I'm going to get a waxseal, I saw them at hobby lobby
making cards Saturday to send across the pond


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my cards done for the peeps over the pond
I will mail them out on Oct 1st


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Just picked up a sheet of JoL stamps on Saturday. Cards are about 50% done, just need to be assembled. I plan to send out the first few days of October.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got everyone on my current list done and in my luggage. Will be popping them into the mailbox once we reach Salem. Any last minute joiners I'll have a few extra with me and will check my messages when I can while on the road.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Stinkerbell have fun, will be looking forward to those photos


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so say. I designed my cards this year, ran a test print a moth ago, everything was good. Ran another test with the envelopes and they are coming out half the size now. To top it off now the dang attachments won't open fully so I can't print to see if I fixed the size problem. I may end up buying cards if I can't figure out what is up *sad sigh*


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to be sending my cards out tomorrow..I still have 3 spots left...


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Luke for my first Halloween card of the year love the stamps on the envelope very cute.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

just powered through assembly and printing addresses on envelopes when I realized I am one card short! Oops. Will have to make another. It may be a different color however or maybe completely different all together. Bummer. 

A few folks have messaged me to exchange info and I have not YET responded. never fear, you are on my list! I will send over my info soon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I scrapped my first cards and re-did them. I like this version better. I am still planning to send the first week of Oct. Looking forward to seeing everyone's this year!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

For the Halloween peeps over the pond your cards went out today
Halloween greetings on the way


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Yay! The crafting items I ordered finally arrived so I will be doing my cards this weekend and sending out first week in October!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welp, I wasn't able to send out my cards before I went away, so I'm putting them all together tomorrow...and they'll be mailed next week. 

So if there's any latecomers to this shindig, it's not too late! I sent out a few PMs, and I'll still be able to send out cards after the big push, so to speak - got plenty of supplies, so no worries.....


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My cards will be going out Saturday if my printer behaves tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone's.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so far behind I don't think I'll ever catch up!  Finally have a free day tomorrow so hope to decide on my design and get the cards picked up on Tuesday and mailed out by the end of the week.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my cards in the mail as planned! ? So everyone on my list should get a card from me sometime this week. If you don't please let me know and I will make another and resend it. I always worry something will happen in transit and one of the people on my list will think I forgot them.


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I just got mine ready. I've got a small list but I'm still a newbie here! Cards are going out tomorrow- it is Halloween month after all!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine will most likely be in the mail by the weekend. I actually ordered stamps last night, says 5-7 days, so I'm hoping it'll be here by the weekend! 

I still have some extra too for any last minute peeps!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> Mine will most likely be in the mail by the weekend. I actually ordered stamps last night, says 5-7 days, so I'm hoping it'll be here by the weekend!
> 
> I still have some extra too for any last minute peeps!


Oops, just noticed I missed your pm, but sent my info and glad to see you have room for a few more!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

If I missed replying to anyone, please let me know. I plan to pick up blank cards tomorrow so still have room if anyone wants to exchange.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope to have all of my cards sent out by the end of this week! 

I received my first Halloween card today from nicolita3, thank you so much! 

btw, I love the magnet, so cute!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just received an awesome card from nicolita 3. I love the green ghost guy. I have a metal cabinet in the dungeon (where I do Halloween work) and I am going to proudly display him. I truly do like him!!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm glad you all like the magnets! I started making them back in July and finished just in time for the card exchange.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my first card today; with an awesome suprise inside even! Thank you so much nicholita3!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Nicolita - the magnet is adorable! Thank you so much!

I need to get my butt moving. I have cards, just need to "lisa-fy" them!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Received my first card today too. Thank you so much to nicolita3! I absolutely adore the magnet and he already has a home on our fridge door!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Just put mine in the mail today. Hope you all like them!

(also, if you don't get them in the next week or two, let me know and I'll send another  )


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just received an awesome card from Nicolita - LOVE the oogie boogie magnet!!!
And got a fantastic Charlie Brown card from scraygrandma
Thank you both so much!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I didn't get mine out before vacation either. But I should be all done today and have them mailed out by tomorrow! Happy October everyone!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

At last I have my house back!!! all my company have gone and I can run naked again from room to room. Ha ha not really. they put you away for that in this state. I the majority of my cards 89% done and all United Kingdom cards are out and on their way. I do hope I get all my other out by the end of the week. See ya in the mail


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Got a card from AsH-1031 today. TYVM 

Mine are going to be delayed a week I think. I promise they are coming soon though


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

cards to those on my list before we left are now on there way. Frog walked them into the Salem, MA PO and hand delivered them to the staff... promises from them they'll be postmarked Salem MA.... hummm doubt they'll have a witch logo on them but can hope.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> cards to those on my list before we left are now on there way. Frog walked them into the Salem, MA PO and hand delivered them to the staff... promises from them they'll be postmarked Salem MA.... hummm doubt they'll have a witch logo on them but can hope.


I am unreasonably excited about the prospect of potentially receiving a Halloween card postmarked from Salem...that is really nifty!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

So, I (finally) have everything ready to go, and stamps are now applied. 

All of our cards will be on their way tomorrow morning!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got my first card of the season today! Thank you AsH-1031 love the card


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I also got a card today from Nicolita3! Love the card and the amazing surprise inside! Thank you


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> cards to those on my list before we left are now on there way. Frog walked them into the Salem, MA PO and hand delivered them to the staff... promises from them they'll be postmarked Salem MA.... hummm doubt they'll have a witch logo on them but can hope.


I am so excited to get a card from Salem. I will be hounding the PO till it comes.

Mine *sigh* are still laughing at me. Okay not really but it seems like it. I just cannot figure out what I am doing wrong when printing. It's probably something stupid leaving me to slap my head. Come hell or high water they WILL go out next week.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay, Salem postmarks!

My cards will be sent out soon - they're not going to be as fancy as some but I'm not stressing about it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well all I can say is Occam's Razor *slaps head* I knew it would come down to something so stupidly easy. I will get cards ready tonight and they will be in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Drum roll Please!!!! I have posted all my cards people! I have dug under all the birthday Cards, Get Well Card, and Hospital Bills to find any and all received Halloween card and I would like to Thank the following : Nicolita, 3Araniella, Ash 1031, and Halloween Lady for their card. Hope to hear from you all soon. Thank for being such great People!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you HalloGeekHalfrican for the cute card. I love black cats so it was perfect!!

Will get mine cut and mailed on the 15th when I get back from seeing my youngest Daughter and my Granddaughter. The card is still slightly off and I made changes to the template for next year to fix the last issue I've been having issues with. I look at it as all of you got to have my first attempt at a card and they will be special-lol


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have my cards made and addressed, just need to go to the post office Monday  i have started receiving cards, i'll do a thank you post next weekend, and another around halloween.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

All of mine will also be in the mail on Monday.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got a couple more cards this past week. Love getting all these amazing Halloween greetings from all over. Thanks Araniella, Stinkerbell & Frog Prince! I will post some photos in the next week or two, promise.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

All my cards have been mailed! They should be arriving very soon. I also received cards from Stinkerbell and Pumpkin215! Love the cards! Thank you! Stinkerbell, this may be my favorite pictures from all the exchanges we have done!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you stinkerbel for another awesome cemetery card
Araniella love the stamp on my card where ever did you find that Wednesday Addams
Pumpkin215 thank you for the pumpkin card
Halogeekhalfrican vintage cards rock ! Thank you for the cute stickers
Ash I love the little black kitty inside my card
Nicolita the little magnet is so cute ! And the cards great too

Where do you guys get your cards ? All I can find are the hallmark 6 pack cards


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

My cards should be out by the 20th


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I received a few cards in the mail.....and then promptly hid them on myself!   they were all lovely to receive. Hopefully I find them soon so I can give proper thanks.

Edit: my cards were dropped in the mail early Saturday morning. They should start showing up in mailboxes soon!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a few more awesome cards in the mail over the weekend! Thank you Stinkerbell & Frog Prince (love the bookmarks!!!) And thank you Araniella and Pumpkin215. I love all of your cards!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got 3 new cards-TYVM Araniella, Atropos and Lukewa!!!! Nothing from Salem yet 

I have my cards cut out. Even with a cutting board I can't cut straight-lol. I am cutting out the envelopes now and all will be in the mail Thursday before I leave town. I asked the PO if they had Halloween stamps and they said no and wouldn't get any either. They were kind of rude about it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I think I've received five cards total. 

My cards are still in the works. They should still arrive by Halloween except for the one that's going overseas.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Shadow Panther said:


> I just got 3 new cards-TYVM Araniella, Atropos and Lukewa!!!! Nothing from Salem yet
> 
> I have my cards cut out. Even with a cutting board I can't cut straight-lol. I am cutting out the envelopes now and all will be in the mail Thursday before I leave town. I asked the PO if they had Halloween stamps and they said no and wouldn't get any either. They were kind of rude about it.


Get the stamps online , the pumpkin stamps were from last year


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I found hallowe"en cards on Amazon in the 24 to 72 cards boxed set !!!!
My homemade cards will be in the mail around the 20th so they get to everyone by the 31st


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Wonder when my cards will start showing up in mailboxes, should be today for some of you on the east coast!??


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

received cards from Defenestrator, Dee14399, Halloweena and Pumpkin 215-thank you all <3

My cards are done except how to get the excess glue off. I used one of those roll on craft tape things and well now I have VERY sticky glue where it doesn't need to be. It's so sticky it sticks to me-lol. Will work on that issue more later today then it's off to the mail. At least next year I will know what not to do-lol.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince I think my card is haunted. Not only was it NOT stamped but I received 2 cards *cries*


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a couple more cards. A Big Thank you to Stinkerbell and Frog Prince. I love you Cemetery Pic They really get me in the mood. And Thanks to Nicole for her cute card.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

I will finish mine up this weekend and be sent out by the 20th
It's great getting orange envelopes in the mail


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Love all my cards so far!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you to lukewa for the wonderful card
Defenestrator luv the card ( note card cafe is in my Amazon shopping cart )
Dee14399 do you use the cricket circuit to make these wonderful cards
Halloweena what a beautiful card 
Thank you all for the frightfully delight full cards


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Skullie your cards are so neat , thank you


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine were dropped off in the mail last night, so they're on their way!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the last of my cards out this afternoon!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine will be in the mail Monday
Halloween greetings on the way


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Cards were sent out today so most of you will be getting it on Monday!!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

After a week of printer issues I finally got my cards finished yesterday and posted this morning, yay! Still got my fingers crossed the overseas ones will make it in time! 

Thank you Hallowmas Boo Kitty, love the spookiness of your card  

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, absolutely adore the cemetery pics and the awesome bookmark, thank you! 

Thank you Icezombie, what a beautiful witch on the front of your card and the little surprise inside was very apt!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the cards so far will sort them in the next few days to thanks who has sent them

My card are running a little late but will be in the post on Monday but should get to you all in time as it takes about a week


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

No worries from the folks across the pond , Halloween greetings are always welcome anytime of year


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Hopefully I solved the sticky problem-sorry they will smell like baby powder-lol. My first attempt at homemade cards is not great but I'll know what to do next year. They are stamped and will be in the mail tomorrow so they will go out first thing Monday.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I’m making a few cards today if anyone is interested in still exchanging?


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I have some left overs, I made too many LOL I sent you a message.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pumpkinqueen29 here- Sorry our cards are getting out late. I am having some heart issues and have not had the energy to do them. They are now done and just need to walk them down to the mail box. So sorry for the delay.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Crafting!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Pumpkinqueen29 here- Sorry our cards are getting out late. I am having some heart issues and have not had the energy to do them. They are now done and just need to walk them down to the mail box. So sorry for the delay.


I hope you feel better soon hon.....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I sent my cards out on Wednesday, so y'all should be seeing them soon! The nice lady behind the counter at my local Post Office swears that they only needed a regular first-class stamp....so here's hoping (not counting the out-of-country ones)....

I've received some great cards in the mail, so I just wanted to do a shout out.....and I'll post pics when they're all here...

scarygrandma - I love Peanuts - that's so cool and 3D!
AsH-1031 - I was mummified, um, I mean, petrified when I opened the card and saw eyes looking back at me...
nicolita3 - OMG how could you think that I wouldn't like the magnet? Silly, I love it....and the card rocks too....
Hallogeekhalfrican - It's so little and cute! And you can't go wrong with retro...
pumpkin215 - the jewels inside are such a cute touch - now you've got me getting ideas for next year!
Araniella - the spider - omg so cool....and I love how the doll's head is just popping off.....lol
Stinkerbell n' Frog Prince - y'all always hit it out of the park with your pics...and thank you for the eclipse shots! It was cloudy and crappy weather near me when the eclipse was actually occurring, so this almost makes up for me not being able to see it in person...
De14399 - I love it - and the joke inside...
Lukewa - Yes! Retro! And I don't have this one....I love it!
Halloweena - Holy crap that's so cool....how do you do that?
scaryjennjenn - What a way to make a first impression! Very cool....I kept turning it this way and that for a few minutes....
Skullie - Your little works of art never cease to amaze me...
Defensestrator - Wow...I don't know if I should display the outside or the inside....really cool
Julianne - Yes! lol why can't I get my cats to do that? I would have a porchful of JOLs in no time....

Thank you so much everybody! I'll pop in again when my mailbox floods again.....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hallomas, Yes I do use the cricuit! I love mine and use it for so many projects!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Cards went in the mail ! Halloween greetings on the way


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

All cards have been sent and I hope they make it (sticky issue still)

Cards received so far with a BIG ty
Kmeyer1313
Lisa 48317
HalloGeekHalfrican
Araniella
Stinkerbell 'n Stinkerbell
Atropos
Lukewa
Defenestrator
Dee14399
Halloweena
Pumpkin215
Ash1031
nicolita3
Jenn Jenn
Skullie & EZ Zettle
Scary Grandma


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I'm sorry my cards are late...I'm hoping to mail them out tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

We still got two weeks left no cards are late and if they were it would still be Halloween greetings


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got some more cards in the mail, yay!!! Thank you guys for the wonderful surprise that awaited me, it helps brighten my day.

Skullie & EZ Zettle you guys always have some of the most creative cards!
Lukewa I loved the cool webs, especially since this year my house is covered in arachnids.
Dee14399 your greeting inside had me laughing out loud and ravens are some of my favorite creatures.
Pumpkin215 I liked the cute little skeleton guy inside.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Pumpkinqueen29 here- Sorry our cards are getting out late. I am having some heart issues and have not had the energy to do them. They are now done and just need to walk them down to the mail box. So sorry for the delay.



I think we all understand that sometimes things happen, and nothing is late until after Oct. 31st.  Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm sorry my cards are late...I'm hoping to mail them out tomorrow or Wednesday!


I don't think a card counts as late until after Halloween. Besides I love that I usually get cards throughout the entire month this way.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're back been opening all the cards we got while gone. Once I have my house in order I will take some pictures and send out thanks. I'm hoping all our cards have arrived I would think they would have by now except maybe the ones traveling out of the country. Let me know if they haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

MacabreWeb I love you card-had to cut around the wax seal so I could keep it in once piece

My U.S. friend if you do not get a card from me by Friday please let me know so I can resend. I either lost one in transit or I miscounted (hoping for this one)
My Over the water friends I really hope you get yours by Halloween. If you don't please let me know so I can resend-they'd be late but I'd rather that than not at all. Next year I will get them out sooner to be sure they get there before Halloween.

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince my card was haunted but it arrived


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got several cards in the mail yesterday!
Macabreweb loved your treat bag design & am totally keeping that wax seal!
Lisa48317 that was a very cool pumpkin inside, hadn't seen one like it before. 
Kmeyer1313 vintage halloween stuff is some of my favorite.
Gloomycatt another beauty of a card once again, loved the tree & embossed witch.

Thank you all once again for the lovely cards you have all sent. This really is one of the best Halloween traditions!


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the cards so far!! I was away in Jamaica for a week and when I got home, hubby handed me a huge stack. Now I just need to hang them up.

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a ton of thank yous for cards so far received they have been all so great I"ll be working to get them placed on ribbons to hang from my witch's shelf with the other cards I've gotten over the years... heck witches get holiday cards too right. So in no particular order thanks go out to 
Nocolita3 
Skullie and EZ 
Lukewa
Halloweeiner
Scary Jenn
Julianna
Lisa49317
Gloomycat
HollyJollyJackolantern
Dee14399
Kmeyer1313
Defenestrrator
Scarygrandma
Araniella
HalloGeekHalfrican
Pumpkin215
Atropos
Halloweena
Ash-1031
MacabreWeb


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to the follow for the best cards ever this year! Kial (Kmeyer1313),Lisa 48317,Halloweeiner,Cathy and Roy (GloomyCat), Julianne, Luke (lukewa), Nicole (Dee14399), stinkerbell and frog prince,Pumpkin 215. All great cards.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Got some more cards in the mail, so while I have a moment of downtime, thought I'd send some thanks...

pumpkinking30 & pumpkinqueen29 - Hubby has declared this card his favorite...that dog is just too cute
lisa48317 - Yes! I bought some of these and sooo wanted to keep one for myself, but now I'm glad I didn't! And I love the little JOL
HollyJollyJackolantern - I love the card and the little doodles on the envelope!
gloomycatt - It's so dark and spooky and purple....love! How did you do the feels-like-wax witch inside?
Macabreweb - OMG it's a trick-or-treat bag! And count me as another one who had to save the wax seal...
halloweeeiner - It's so cute how he hangs by his tail, isn't it? 
Spooky Spoof - It's frickin' adorable - and the Jack pins are so going on my ESD hat! 

Thank you all so much.....and just think - it's not over yet!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their cards from me yet? I am worried


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I just wrote a huge thank you post... and then it didn't post. Grrrr....
I'll try again tomorrow. too tired right now


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you!!!!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

kmeyer- the witch is embossed. I use clear ink (versa mark) to stamp the image, and put black embossing powder on the stamped image. shake off the excess, and hit it with the embossing gun in a circular motion till the powder turns glossy. voila!! shiny witch  the paper discolored from the heat, kinda wish it had stayed that way cuz it turned shades of pink and purple instead of all being 1 color. these cards were fun!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Has anyone gotten their cards from me yet? I am worried


I don't think I got it yet... unless you see it in the picture I posted. I just flipped through them quick but could have missed it (tired lol)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am going to be soooo *blank* if the PO didn't send them or return them to me so I can reuse stamps


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm happy to hear everyones liking the cards! I try to pick a theme each year and this year was trick or treat! You wouldn't believe how ridiculous it is to find CANDY stickers. I looked online, I looked on foot. Nothing. Halloween sticker packs come with a piece here or there, but I wanted multiple pieces on the inside. Finally I got blessed, target dollar spot had sticker packs with full sheets of candy! 

I'm also glad everyones enjoying the wax seals. It's an extra step but worth it for all my Halloweenie friends!

I am also LOVING all the cards I'm getting! I'm wanting to frame a collage of them.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm worried about my cards too... especially my over the seas ones 

I asked my boyfriend to please mail them out and the lady at the counter told him one forever stamp was enough postage for the over seas ones and I know it's not 


I hope they begin to arrive


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't opened the cards I've received! I'm waiting to have some calm time this weekend.. will send Thank You's soon!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Two more card yesterday and one today... Thanks to Ice Zombie and the Pumpkin King and Queen. Can't wait to open the one today from Spooky Spoof... great looking envelope.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

I just want to says a huge thanks for all my cards so far I’m not having the best of times at the moment and your cards are putting the smile back on my face

Kmeyer1313 love the cute ghost just the kind of ghost I like and love the bat too
Stinkerbell & frog prince love the card very spooky wacky card love the eclipse what a view
Nicolita3 love the witch card and thanks for the magnet will keep up on my fridge all year round love all the stickers 
Hallamas very spooky house and great verse
Icezombie amazing witch she’s so pretty and thanks for the fortune
Araniella love the little girl and the spider dropping in
Gloomycat love purple great looking tree love the witch 
Skulked and EZ amazing love it what a great looking family and spooky house
Macabreweb great treat bag love the stickers the wax seal is great love it
Spookyspoof love the green pumpkins and the 2 pins will add them to my bag
Lisa48317 love the big skeleton and the pumpkins
Bratwitch a very creepy card love the clown and thanks for the broomstick


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Recieved a few more cards. I will post a formal list and thank you soon. I love all the cards so far.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I received three more cards Friday! 
Shadow Panther I got your cool card and I really liked celtic knotwork and creepy pumpkin guy.
Hallowmas Boo Kitty, love the embossed halloween/fall themed words on the front. Did you make it or find cards like that already?
Ice Zombie (and family) what a gorgeous witch and her familiar on the front of your card. I loved the idea to include a special witchy surprise inside. Why didn't I think of that?  

Again thank you everyone who exchanged cards with me this year. They have all been lovely. I will post a picture soon of this year's cards all together. 


Also not sure if this is a good thing or bad thing but went to Michael's today and bought $75 worth of halloween stuff on sale and big chunk of it was for next year's halloween card making endeavours. Now just to remember where I put it all and what I had in mind next Sept.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok so here are all my cards I have gotten so far this year. This time I have been covering the front of my fridge so I see them everytime I go in there. Besides it fits with my orange and black kitchen. ;-)


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

What a neat way to display. I could put them on my fridge then after Halloween retire them to the spooky card tree. Hmmmmm


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes ash I got those cards at michaels







They had winter ones also


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Haunted diva I will mail your card monday


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

shadow panther, I got your card! I know you've been anxious, so wanted to post quick. I love it!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I admit I freaked out a bit. Between the sticky that wouldn't go away and the baby powder I was worried.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Bratwitch-omg I love the card and the broom package is amazing-tysvvm!!
Spookybella-that card is amazing-I love it. "It" is still a creepy movie to me
Haunted Diva-I love your card, you have talent and I love black cats
Hallowmas-I love your stamp-makes me want to invest in some
Alittlebitscary-that image is one of my favorites
Holly Jolly Jackolantern-that bee is so cute
Halloweeiner-I hope to get my "scare on" this year


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

More cards more thank yous


Halloowmas, Shadow Black, CwikHart, and Spookybella977


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Hello fellow ghoulies! Sorry for my absence from posting due to my nutty class schedule and work. I am on a 2 week break and so I am catching up with letting you know that I have received cards over the last few days. I will write again to specifically thank those that took the time to send me one. I have mailed out my cards as well yesterday. Catch up with y'all soon!


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Spookybella977 Got you creepy clown card love it


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank you to ... Stinkerbell n Frog Prince ... Dee14399 ... Shadow Panther ... Gloomycatt ... Kmeyer1313 ... Lukewa ... Nicolita3 (yes, love your magnet and I totally copied your idea for my family this year) ... Hallowmas ... and Skullie (n EZ Zettle).

These awesome cards are currently being proudly displayed in my office much to the envy of my labmates!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Got some more cards!!!!!! Thanks go out to Nicolita 3,Julianne, A little bit scary, Boo Kitty, Joanne B Shadow Panther Holly Jolly Jackolantern, Aranilla, Ash1031 and Spookybella 977. All the cards have been great. Can't figure out which one I like best.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - apologies for not coming on this site for a bit, i've been suffering with acute anxiety and depression, but I have to say the cards i've been getting have cheered me up .. I have sent mine out and I hope you all got them okay. x x I am now off for a weekend away as our 1st Wedding Anniversary today!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - apologies for not coming on this site for a bit, i've been suffering with acute anxiety and depression, but I have to say the cards i've been getting have cheered me up .. I have sent mine out and I hope you all got them okay. x x I am now off for a weekend away as our 1st Wedding Anniversary today!


No problem SpookySpoof ... I just mailed mine out this morning!

I was in a car accident a few weeks ago and have been out of sync with my life. Why is it when you have your car fully paid off and room in your budget again that someone decides to blow through a stop sign because they're in a hurry? I saw the guy coming and swerved to my right to get away from him (he was coming from my left), so he didn't completely impact me on my driver's side. I don't want to imagine what would have happened if he did. There was a pedestrian crossing the road to the right who would have been hit by this idiot had I not been in the way, so I guess that's a good thing.  I got hospitalized for my high blood pressure, my bruised and cut left side from the window shattering, cuts and bruises from my seat belt and the cuts from the airbag which smashed my eye glasses into my face breaking them. I took the brunt of the hit. My 85 year old mother who I was taking to a doctor's appointment that morning (or I'd have been at work), she had some minimal bruising from the seat belt and her blood pressure spiked. The pedestrian who was walking and who would have been hit was a very *loud* and vocal witness, as well as people on their porches by that alleyway. Oh, and did I mention my sister is married to an injury attorney? This fool is in DEEP CRAP! I said NOTHING to him at the scene (mostly because I was in shock and then worried over my mother). The police that showed up, along with the Police Chief (who I know from church), were very helpful. I guess I am most angry that I cannot recoup the full cost of my car, only it's value, because that means I will now have car payments again. His stupid being in a hurry ruined my budget! I also had started a new job October 2nd and now I started off by missing work because I was in the hospital and then needing to leave for doctors appointments all the time! Legitimate reason or not, its not the best way to start a new job with a new boss! And now this idiot's insurance keeps calling my house trying to get me to talk to them ... yeah, like I'm going to call you back idiots! I wasn't born yesterday. My BIL has called them to cease so hopefully they'll stop calling. Even this idiot called and left a message on my phone while I was in the hospital. I have that saved for the case.

As far as my cards ... My right arm is suffering from some nerve damage from, they suspect, the seat belt. I have numbness and tingling from my shoulder to my hand, but I managed to make my cards and mail them out finally last night! My 25 year old daughter wanted to help me but I said no. I wanted to do them myself. I let her decorate the house for Halloween and plan our party since I'm not going to be able to do all I usually do, but the cards were my project and it made me happy to enjoy something while listening to my playlist of Halloween songs. So the cards are flying on bat wings as of today. 

This has been a nightmare, but you know what was *REALLY REALLY NICE?* My whole family thought I was getting 'get-well' cards in the mail when they'd go and get the mail for me. They kept saying how nice it was that people were wishing me well. I was laughing as they asked who 'Nobody Owens' was so I told them the truth, Nobody Owens is a Neil Gaiman character from 'The Graveyard Book'. It really was nice to have all the cards coming in during this time, so *THANK YOU EVERYONE!* I will take a picture of my door with all the cards on it and post it soon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Still waiting on 8 cards so I will post a big ty on Halloween. Just received 2 today


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Nobody Owens and SpookySpoof I hope you both get to feeling better. Big hugs sent to both of you <3 <3 <3


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Took the day off to get my little one ready for a Halloween party this evening and finally finished up my cards! They are officially on the way. Hope they arrive by Halloween! I don't think I've been so far behind since I started doing the card exchange. 

When I went to buy my blank cards discovered that they were on clearance and bought the last two boxes. That means I have 75 left and absolutely no reason not to get a head start on next year's cards!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Shadow Panther, I love your card, delightfully dark, creepy and gothic and i love anything Poe! Was happy to hear you received my card too and liked the lil surprise inside, I think yours was my first card to arrive overseas so I am now hopeful the rest have / will make it in time for the big day! 

Spookybella977, your Pennywise card is just awesome, love it, very creative and I have a soft spot for creepy clowns! 

JoanneB, what a really neat card, love the lil poem and the mummy, creepy and rather elegant and the same time.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got Spookybella 977's card! It was creepy as always, which of course I love (even though I am not a fan of clowns).  Thank you all. I hope everyone has a great Halloween if I don't have time to post again before the big day arrives.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

I finally finished my indoor decorating and here are the cards displayed on my door. I love the oogie boogie magnant Natasha and Nicolita, the creepy clown spookybella, the witch Jenn Jenn, the colored cards, gloomy cat’s card was unique, scarygrandma’s peanuts, joanne’s Mummy, Nicole dee’s saying of the door closing brought a hearty chuckle! I loved the eclipse photos stinkerbell! And all the others too! This has been so much fun!

I also found IceZombie's and Shadow Panther's cards later when I was moving some boxes. I wasn't collecting my mail for about a week and a half when I was in the hospital, so these must have been placed on these boxes by one of my sister's when she picked up the mail. LOVE the Edgar Allen Poe car Shadow Panther! He's a favorite in our house! Also, I love my card reading IceZombie! That was really cool and original! 

Most of you will be getting mine either today or tomorrow.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks to all my Halloween peeps on the forum for the wonderful hallowe'en greetings
Have a very merry Halloween
I will post thanks after halloween


----------



## icezombie (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome job everyone!! Some amazing cards this year, thank you to all who exchanged with us!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Since tomorrow will be a busy day I am going to post now. I have received (2 pending yet) 30 out of 35 cards. Thank you to those who sent cards in return, I loved them all!! I hope and pray I have not missed anyone, if so PLEASE let me know.

A little bit scary-I think I bypassed autumn here-already snowed-again one of my favorite images
HalloGeekHalfrican-I love black cats-glad you also liked my card quote-of all I looked at it felt "homey" to me-must of had a psychic connection to you 
Holly Jolly Jackolantern-again I love that bee-he is just adorable
halloweeiner-my scare is not going to happen this year sadly-the wind is so strong everything is going to go trick or treating on their own
Pumpkin King 30 & Pumpkin Queen 29-your doggie card is cute
kmeyer 1313-ty for the bag-my Granddaughter can use it next year (she'll be almost 3 then)
Lisa 48317-I love the pumpkin you added
Araniella-I love your witch stamp and that spider made it great
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince-despite no post mark at all and 2 cards I still loved your card-I didn't watch the eclipse so the picture was perfect
lukewa-I love chalk board art, ty
Defenestrator-ty for the bat origami
Dee14399-I swear my house is haunted-I love cutout you used!
Halloweena-what can I say but amazing
Cwikhart-hey things happen, life can get crazy especially with a toddler and a dog
Joanne-that mummy is the best!!
Haunted Diva-you have some crafting skills-I love black cats so this was perfect
Pumpkin 215-love the embellishments
Ash-1031-love your spider work
nicolita3-love the vintage witch
Scary Jenn Jenn-what a great card, ty
Hallomas-I still love that music stamp so much
MacabreWeb-love the "sack"-what a cool idea-also love you seal
Ice Zombie-ty for the tarot card reading and Molly Harrison is one of my favorite artists 
Spooky Spoof-ty for the buttons-the card is amazing too 
Skullie & EZ Zettle-your card is just amazing
Spookybella977-"It" i just amazing-this is why I started to hate clowns
Bratwitch-I want to thank you so much for the boom-this is special to me
Tropical Jewel & Shadow Soldier-what a unique card, ty
Scary Grandma-Peanuts have always been my favorite-ty


lizzyborden and Nobody Owens I will post a ty when I receive your cards-I look forward to seeing them


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

To everyone that exchanged with me this year and actually followed through, thank you. This is my 9th & final year exchanging cards on here. Too many people sign up and flake out. the numbers grows higher every year so I'm done with it


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this Halloweeiner. I have enjoyed exchanging with you the last two years. I myself am missing 5 people and I hear you on that. I am sad I will not be exchanging with you again next year. My cards are going to be MUCH better now that I know what I am doing-lol. Actually I am going a different route that won't require trying to get the line up straight. 

Again if I am missing anyone PLEASE lmk asap as I don't want to miss anyone (maybe I'm card OCD-lol)


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> To everyone that exchanged with me this year and actually followed through, thank you. This is my 9th & final year exchanging cards on here. Too many people sign up and flake out. the numbers grows higher every year so I'm done with it



Mine went out late ... if you didn't get it yesterday, you will get it today. 

I always follow-through as I not only love getting cards, but I really enjoy creating them as well and coming up with a unique idea. Sorry to see you go though.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sending out some more thanks...I mailed out a few last-minute newcomers last week, but if you haven't received a card from me by the end of the week and we were exchanging, PLEASE let me know - if something got lost in the mail, I want to send you a replacement! Even if it's after Halloween...

I'll send the final thanks out when I hang up all the cards and take some pics...

icezombie - What a cool idea with the card! And the card itself is gorgeous too...
Bratwitch - This is definitely one card I'm keeping out all year cause I'm such a horror nut! And I'll always treasure the gift inside....
Haunted Diva - I'm so digging the cat's button eyes...and thank you for the little bit of fall inside!
a little bit scary - I love the elegant card design and the creepy little dude attached!
Spookybella977 - Awesome! This will probably be another out-all-year one...horror rules!
Joanne - I love all the cutout designs on your card....it's so pretty
Hallowmas - I LOVE the cupcake liner idea....I might be borrowing that idea sometime in the future...
Cwikhart - Hey, I know how life can get in the way....but thank you! And I'm always keeping it creepy...
Saki.Girl - Thank you! I love this kind of design...

I hope everyone has an awesome, scary, happy Halloween!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloweeeiner said:


> To everyone that exchanged with me this year and actually followed through, thank you. This is my 9th & final year exchanging cards on here. Too many people sign up and flake out. the numbers grows higher every year so I'm done with it


Sorry to hear that! Mine went out on the 28th and should be arriving. Last year was the first year that I received a card from everyone I exchanged with but at the most it was 2 or 3 that never arrived. Only one person was a repeat offender (3 years in a row) and I just don't exchange with them anymore.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

All but 2 cards are in-ty everyone. I enjoyed this exchange so much. My cards will be better next year, I have a plan.

hostesswiththemostess-I love your card
lizzyborden-I love the candy corns-they're so cute
Nobody Owens-the spell is a cool touch-may have to steal.....Imean borrow your idea


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> All but 2 cards are in-ty everyone. I enjoyed this exchange so much. My cards will be better next year, I have a plan.
> 
> hostesswiththemostess-I love your card
> lizzyborden-I love the candy corns-they're so cute
> Nobody Owens-the spell is a cool touch-may have to steal.....Imean borrow your idea


Glad to hear my cards are arriving. Ironically I got the the idea from a sticker that I believe was on a card from Nobody Owens last year.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that you're not taking part in future swaps, Halloweeeiner...I know we've swapped for years...

Personally, I've only got three left that I'm waiting on...and I'm not cutting my losses yet, as I know they trickle in after Halloween sometimes...

I've always looked at it this way: all the other cool cards that I receive more than make up for a few that don't arrive, whether by "flaking out" or getting lost...It's still more than worth it to me...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I received so many wonderful cards this year! They really brightened up my holiday. I will keep them up for a few weeks, I just love looking at them. (P.s. If you don?t see your card on my door it?s probably because my daughter stole a couple to put in her room)


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

More thank yous to send out! Still recovering from yesterday......

Nobody Owens - it is SO cool with the spell and the imagery!
hostesswiththemostess - that little JOL is so adorable!
lizzy borden - OMG! They have the faces like from Witch's Night Out! But if that's not where you were going with it, they're still way cool!
Tropical Jewel - what a cool idea! Hung it up above the card display with pride! I love it! Some of the chain broke, but I makeshifted something up until I get some chain....


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Admittedly I haven't checked my exchange list to see whose I am missing cards from, I'm pretty sure I got most of the people I exchanged with, apart from anyone who mentioned getting theirs out late. 

If you received the majority of the cards from people you swapped with, I don't think the few that didn't come through should kill your fun. In an event like this with this many participants, its natural for something to happen, either it getting lost in the mail or someone flaking out. 

I go into these exchanges because I enjoy making/sending cards, yeah its just as exciting to get them in the mail for me, but I go in with the mindset I may not be getting out of it what I put into it. It's the risk you take of an online exchange with strangers.

If there is someone who is a repeat offender without good reasoning, then maybe it should be let known to the event host and that person be barred from further participation? If you don't want to name them publicly, maybe a message should be sent out to participants next year to say "Hey this person has a history of flaking out, exchange at your own risk."

I mean life happens, people bite off more than they can chew and don't want to admit it, people get busy and forget to check back, things DO get lost in the mail, the USPS isn't exactly a perfect system and some towns are short on options.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the cards, we love each and every one of them! I haven't checked my list either but I believe I've received most if not all of them. Mine are starting to arrive and just hope I didn't miss someone's pm when I made the list. 

I'm hoping to get my life a bit more calm and organized, but planning on participating next year too!


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope everyone I exchanged with got my cards! I feel like a fraud since mine weren't neat home made ones like some of the ones I got! 

I hope everyone had an awesome Halloween yesterday! <3


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> If you received the majority of the cards from people you swapped with, I don't think the few that didn't come through should kill your fun. In an event like this with this many participants, its natural for something to happen, either it getting lost in the mail or someone flaking out.
> 
> I go into these exchanges because I enjoy making/sending cards, yeah its just as exciting to get them in the mail for me, but I go in with the mindset I may not be getting out of it what I put into it. It's the risk you take of an online exchange with strangers.



I agree with you MacabreWeb, that the actions of some shouldn't deter those from continuing the exchange of cards if they enjoy doing it. Maybe just exchange cards with only those you have before and had good luck with if it is upsetting? It is always a huge worry that one of mine will not make it through the mail to it's intended person (it has happened before). Giving the benefit of the doubt, maybe that is part of the issue as well in some of these cases. Regardless, for me I go into it expecting that one or two might not make it to me, but I still enjoy making or embellishing these halloween cards as much as I love getting them in return so it is a tradition well worth the expense and effort to me.

In all the years I have done this exchange the overwhelming majority of people have come through with their cards. Perhaps I am extremely lucky in that fact or perhaps it truly is that most folks on this forum, although a bit halloween crazy, are good responsible humans who want to help others have just as much fun on halloween as they do. 

Whatever anyone decides to do, I hope that no one was too disappointed by this year's card exchange. I am thankful to all my online friends and acquaintances who took a chance and exchanged cards with me this year. I truly enjoyed all of the cards I got and will keep them all safely tucked away as I always do.







I also hope that everyone had a safe and lovely Halloween last night and also that everyone can now get some rest for a few days before we all start planning things for next year.  
Thank you all again .... I'll be back next year to do this all over again if you guys let me.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Atropos said:


> I hope everyone I exchanged with got my cards! I feel like a fraud since mine weren't neat home made ones like some of the ones I got!
> 
> I hope everyone had an awesome Halloween yesterday! <3


 Hey I love the store bought ones too! I just love getting things other than bills in the mail LOL!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Atropos said:


> I hope everyone I exchanged with got my cards! I feel like a fraud since mine weren't neat home made ones like some of the ones I got!
> 
> I hope everyone had an awesome Halloween yesterday! <3


I was just checking my cards again-did I send you a card? I don't see you on my send list I made. OMG I hope I didn't miss you. I am so OCD about sending to everyone.


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

No, but that's ok!


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you to all that exchanged cards with me this year. This was the first year I've taken part and had a great time making and crafting my cards. But even more so I've loved all the cards I have received, there were so many different styles from so many creative people. I so look forward to doing this next year again, although I will need to start earlier!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Atropos said:


> No, but that's ok!


I will make sure you get a special card next year. I feel so bad I missed someone. I will also be making sure my send list is checked at least twice to be sure. I truly feel so bad I missed you.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope everyone had a fantastic Halloween! Just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful cards!!!
Mine were sent out just a few days before Halloween so hopefully they are coming in this week to everyone! If you havent recieved one from me by next week please let me know so I can send another one out to you!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you
Nobody owens for the delightful witch card
Lizzy Borden the candy corn card is so cute
Hostesswiththemostess the cute pumpkin card
Bratwitch love the 80's themed horror icons card pinhead is my favorite, also we share the same Halloween quote! Thank you for the wonderful broom did you make those?
Joanne that's a neat mummy card
Tropical jewel very unique card
Spookybella luv pops!
Shadow panther really like the design you used 
Hollyjolly jackolantern really like those layer effects
Spooky I love black cats thank you for the button
Haunted diva where do you find buttons that small
Pumpkinking30 such a cute doggie card
Macabreweb that was seal is cool the card too
Lisa48317 all my favorite things on this card
Halloweeenier thank you for being part of the exchange , hopefully you will continue to exchange with those that send back greetings
Gloomycat another beautiful card
Kmeyer luv the vintage card
Julianne black cats and pumpkins luv them
Scary Jenn Jenn very cute card
Thank you all for the wonderful Halloween greetings


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Got a few more cards 

Nobody owens A very spooky witch card
Lizzy Borden love the candy corn must try it one day to see what it tastes like
Hostesswiththemostess A very sweet pumpkin love him

Hope all my cards got to you ok and look forward to taking part in the next swap thanks for letting me take part


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Got a few more cards 

Nobody owens A very spooky witch card
Lizzy Borden love the candy corn must try it one day to see what it tastes like
Hostesswiththemostess A very sweet pumpkin love him

Hope all my cards got to you ok and look forward to taking part in the next swap thanks for letting me take part


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> I will make sure you get a special card next year. I feel so bad I missed someone. I will also be making sure my send list is checked at least twice to be sure. I truly feel so bad I missed you.


Don't be silly! It's only my 2nd year in and I haven't been as active on this forum as I have intended to be all year! My house is pretty much Halloween year-round anyway


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Glad to hear my cards are arriving. Ironically I got the the idea from a sticker that I believe was on a card from Nobody Owens last year.


Glad I was able to inspire you. 


I have decided, based on this year's unforeseen car accident, that I'll cement my idea down in June and stick with it. My daughter and I had attended a 'Witches Night Out' the last weekend of September which made me rethink my cards this year (thus why all the witches on my card). I have some ideas already for next year and I don't want to be late again, so I will start designing in the summer. I'd like to be early like Scary Grandma (she was the first one I received). 

Like Shadow Panther, I too keep a list. I begin building it with every response in messages and then I literally check off people's names once I have sent their cards to them. I do a second check when I receive a card as well. I know I sent out all promised cards, and if Joanne across the pond got mine already, then everyone stateside should have too. Let me know if you didn't because I would want to know if you think I'm neglecting you when in fact I am not. I think I enjoy making and sending more than receiving, but don't get me wrong, I really enjoy receiving as well. This year was only my second year exchanging cards and I sent out 27. I love it! I'd send out 30-40 if I get a list that long. I budget for this stuff. 

Now its time to start on my Merry Krampus cards.


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess, your lovely pumpkin card arrived here on Friday. Actually it couldn't have arrived on a better day as was a bit down with the last of the Halloween props / decs all being packed away so when I opened your card it certainly lifted my spirits


----------



## Bratwitch (Oct 30, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> Bratwitch love the 80's themed horror icons card pinhead is my favorite, also we share the same Halloween quote! Thank you for the wonderful broom did you make those?


Thank you hallowmas, I am happy you liked your card and the broom and yes I made those. I wanted to craft a little something special to slip in with my cards. I'm a total fan of horror movies too and that card has ALL my favourite movie character, so I had to with it  I noticed we share the same quote too


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you so much again for all the wonderful Halloween cards! It was such a blast this year, and it was definitely that dose of Halloween spirit that I needed to keep me going! 

Now on to Xmas/Krampus cards soon....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry about that...don't know why they're sideways....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Nobody Owens said:


> Glad I was able to inspire you.
> 
> 
> I have decided, based on this year's unforeseen car accident, that I'll cement my idea down in June and stick with it. My daughter and I had attended a 'Witches Night Out' the last weekend of September which made me rethink my cards this year (thus why all the witches on my card). I have some ideas already for next year and I don't want to be late again, so I will start designing in the summer. I'd like to be early like Scary Grandma (she was the first one I received).
> ...


Thank you for the inspiration! I had a magnificent idea in my head but no where near enough time to complete it. Was looking through last year's cards and there was that little sticker staring back at me and I knew then that would be my 2017 idea! 

Good luck on getting your cards completed early. I found blank cards on clearance this year and bought what was left so just need to decide on a design and get to it after the holidays are over. Sorry we didn't get to exchange this year. I had so much going on the last few months and didn't exchange with near as many people as in previous years.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

thank you everyone who exchanged with me! in no particular order: tropical jewel & shadow soldier, spooky & nipper, araniella, julianne, ash 1031, joanne, pumpkin king 30 & pumpkin queen 29, dee14399, shadow panther, stinkerbell & frog prince, halloweeeiner, spookybella, holly jolly jack o lantern, kmeyer, macabre web, lukewa, skullie & ez, joe pam aden ana & lily, defenestrator, nobody owens, pumpkin 215, lisa48317, scary jenn jenn, hostesswiththemostess, lizzyborden, nicolita3, hallowmas, and scary nana


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - I just wanted to say that last year this really cheered me up. Shortly after halloween I was signed off work with depression and not able to focus on anything. Things went from bad to worse as I left my job, broke my tibia and recently has to have my beloved Bull Terrier 'Spooky' put to sleep - beyond devastated!! 

So I've come on here to cheer myself up a bit and was wondering? Is anyone doing a card exchange this year - I really feel like this is something that will help me mentally. 

i have searched for a group but unable to find 

I look forward to hearing from you x x x


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

SpookySpoof, I’m sure there will be a card exchange. I’ve been doing it a lot of years now. I’m so happy it was able to cheer you up last year. It’s a pretty amazing tradition. Kmeyer1313 or Stinkerbell usually start the new thread every year. This is about the right time so I’m sure it will be up soon! Can’t wa T to start making some wonderful cards!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - I just wanted to say that last year this really cheered me up. Shortly after halloween I was signed off work with depression and not able to focus on anything. Things went from bad to worse as I left my job, broke my tibia and recently has to have my beloved Bull Terrier 'Spooky' put to sleep - beyond devastated!!
> 
> So I've come on here to cheer myself up a bit and was wondering? Is anyone doing a card exchange this year - I really feel like this is something that will help me mentally.
> 
> ...


I posted about it yesterday!!! Join the fun. If you are viewing on your phone, make sure to click the little yellow icon in the corner that brings up topics that have been stickied!


----------

